# Bewerbung als Customer Support- Hilfe



## Leilaani (11. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen erstmal,

Ich bräuchte Hilfe oder Vorschläge für ein Anschreiben für eine Bewerbung als CSR. 
Bitte kein Gespamme usw. Für Anregungungen und Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

ist das das neue wort für callcenter ?

Dann brauchste ein dickes fell gegen die ganzen morddrohungen von Ausländern und anwaltdrohungen von den deutschen ^^

Ansonsten musste gut verkaufen können oder dich in den kunden einfühlen können


----------



## Leilaani (11. Juni 2012)

Erstma danke für deine Antwort^^

Es wäre Customer Support Representative, hatte schonma für ein Jahr für ein MMO gearbeitet und nuja..dickes fell
hab ich soweit und mit Morddrohungen kann ich umgehen 
Ich hab nur keine Ahnung wie ich das Anschreiben am besten schreiben soll.   
Sollte es etwas kreativer sein  oder lieber nicht..usw


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2012)

Leilaani schrieb:


> Erstma danke für deine Antwort^^
> 
> Es wäre Customer Support Representative, hatte schonma für ein Jahr für ein MMO gearbeitet und nuja..dickes fell
> hab ich soweit und mit Morddrohungen kann ich umgehen
> ...




kreativ für ein callcenter?...ähm...nein...
schreib einfach so wie du die kunden später übers ohr hauen sollst...das du der beste für den job bist,langjährige erfahrungen gesammelt hast,gerne telefonierst,nicht vor überstd zurückschreckst und dich bei deinem neuen job total einbringen würdest...


----------



## Leilaani (11. Juni 2012)

Auch dir danke für die Antwort, aber:

Es soll ein Anschreiben für ne Bewerbung als Support für ein MMO werden. (sich duckt und versteckt)^^
Ich versuchs nebenbei, evtl hat ja noch jemand Ideen usw...und btw, sorry fürs spammen, is
mir halt wichtig und es soll natürlich auch ne ordentliche bewerbung sein.. so sorry


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

Leilaani schrieb:


> Auch dir danke für die Antwort, aber:
> 
> Es soll ein Anschreiben für ne Bewerbung als Support für ein MMO werden. (sich duckt und versteckt)^^
> Ich versuchs nebenbei, evtl hat ja noch jemand Ideen usw...und btw, sorry fürs spammen, is
> mir halt wichtig und es soll natürlich auch ne ordentliche bewerbung sein.. so sorry



Für so eine Bewerbung würde ich dann schon etwas Kreativität walten lassen.

Die Spieleindustrie ist ein kreativer Bereich...
Klar im Call Center zu sitzen weniger - trotzdem wird man bei der Einstellung auf sowas achten, das könnte ich wetten.


----------



## Leilaani (11. Juni 2012)

Genau Konov das hab ich mir auch gedacht, bei google und konsorten hab ich auch schon nach ner
Vorlage fürs anschreiben geguckt, aber selbst da findet man nichts (ich zumindest)..Habs auch
schon mit englischen vorlagen versucht oder besser gesagt gesucht  

Evtl noch paar Fakten drüber:

-es würde um Ingame und Account Fragen gehen
- über Email-Ticket System, als kein Telefon"dienst"


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juni 2012)

Umfassende Kenntnisse über die Spielemechanik, schnelle Einarbeitung in neue Spieleinhalte, deeskalierende Gesprächsführung, Mehrsprachigkeit, Lösungsorientiert, gern auch in Schichtarbeit, teamfähig, anpassungsfähig...

All sowas halt. Das alles in ein Bewerbungsschreiben unterbringen und etwas mehr auf Rechtschreibung achten, als im Forum ;-)

(Ich persönlich müsste vor der Alternative Verschuldung/Frauenwohnheim stehen, bevor ich einen Fuß in ein Call Center setze.)


----------



## Leilaani (11. Juni 2012)

Danke aufgeraucht, ich versuchs jetz einfach mal   

Aber nach wie vor ist es KEIN Call Center   

BTW: Vielen Dank für eure Geduld


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2012)

Du musst vor allem Du sein - also wahrhaftig.
Schreib' am besten nur das auf, was Dir liegt, was Du kannst, was Dir Spaß macht und wozu Du bereit bist.
Das ist wie bei all den anderen Bewerbungen dasselbe.
Prahlst Du und zählst Dinge auf, die angeblich kannst und es stellt sich später das Gegenteil raus - 
bist Du ebenso schnell wieder raus.


----------



## Leilaani (11. Juni 2012)

So...Bewerbung is fertig und geht heute noch raus.

Ich danke euch allen für die Hilfe und drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> (Ich persönlich müsste vor der Alternative Verschuldung/Frauenwohnheim stehen, bevor ich einen Fuß in ein Call Center setze.)



da te ja fertig ist kann ich ja smalltalk führen ^^

ich hatte bei der firma sykes 2010 für telekom entertain inbound support gemacht 3 wochen crashkurs software dann gabs multiple choice prüfung dann wurdest du ans telefon gesetzt und es hiess mach mal ^^

ging ja soweit nur wenn du dich mit vor und zunamen melden musst und der abendländer dir mit tod durch dönerspiess droht weil telefon nix tut du aber in der datenbank siehst er ist gesperrt weil rechnung nix gezahlt und andere solche fälle das nix gut ^^

naja nach 1 monate hatte ich dann konzentrationsprobleme, teilweise blackouts und tinnitus und habe die firma verlassen - besonders der lohn ist ein witz 

2 schichten system 6 tage woche für 1200 brutto - und dafür warst dann täglich 12 stunden unterwegs weil du unbezahlt immer 30 minuten vor beginn da sein solltest.


----------



## Felix^^ (11. Juni 2012)

Leilaani schrieb:


> So...Bewerbung is fertig und geht heute noch raus.
> 
> Ich danke euch allen für die Hilfe und drückt mir die Daumen



Viel Glück  Bei welchem MMo überhaupt?


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juni 2012)

@Lailaani, ich drücke auch die Daumen.

@Kamsi, wir sind ja jetzt OT (und ich habe zur Kenntnis genommen, dass Lailaani nicht ins Call Center will)
Eine Freundin hat während des Studium bei Quelle im Call Center gejobt. Anfangs war es ganz witzig, sie hatte eine direkte Durchwahlnummer und ich habe gelegentlich mit unterdrückter Rufnummer angerufen und unsinniges Zeug bestellt: neues Katzenklo, da das alte voll wäre, ein Gitarrensolo, Tinitus, nach Fettabsaugungen gefragt.

Dann wurden die Call Center umorganisiert, zentrale Rufnummer, strenge Vorgaben. Egal, ob sie Kunden am Apparat hatte, die Sextoys oder Trauerkerzen bestellt haben - sie musste brav im Anschluss fragen, ob sie auch das tolle neue Osterpaket bestellen wollen. Gesülz, Genörgel, 'Ich will die blaue Bluse. Was? Bestellnummer? Keine Ahnung!'.
Sie hat ihr Studentenleben dann als Paketfahrer und mit Englischnachhilfe finanziert.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

war quelle nicht pleite gegangen ?


----------



## Leilaani (11. Juni 2012)

@ aufgeraucht, du bist ja wie ich...das mit dem vollen katzenklo fand ich richtig gut, merk ich mir mal -->  

Welches MMO...ich trau mir ja nichtmal die Firma zu schreiben, sonst werd ich hier evtl noch
mit Hate-Mails und Co bombardiert,(siehe Thema "Dickes Fell") ^^

Ich finds gut das Kamsi auch die Nachteile auflistet, aber es ist nach wie vor Email-Ticketsystem.   

Liebe Grüße und ich meld mich wenn ich was neues weiß, aber danke schon mal für Alles
und das einem so schnell und freundlich hier im Forum weiter geholfen wird


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> war quelle nicht pleite gegangen ?



Ja, aber die Anrufe waren zu einer Zeit, als man noch aus dem gedruckten Katalog bestellte und Quelle ein Imperium war. Lange, lange her.


----------



## Miss Mojo (14. Juni 2012)

Ich komme mir hier auch manchmal wie im Call Center vor ehrlich gesagt...

Zu meinen besten Anfragen / Mails gehören:

1) Bitte hören Sie auf mir diese Penis-Verlängerungs-Mails zu schreiben

- der Mensch bekam Spam, behauptete aber steif und fest er hätte ja nur UNS seine Mail Adresse gegeben, ist klar

2) Ich hatte so Klemmkabelinternet, das ging dann nicht mehr, jetzt muss ich mal ein neues kaufen oder gibt es das bei Ihnen auc?

- nein. wir führen kein internet. tut mir leid

3) Schlussformeln wie "schöne Grüße aus Wuppertal, auch von den Hamstern"

- danke. gruß an die hamster zurück.

4) Sind sie eigentlich Scientology?

- ehm. nein. wie kommt man denn auf sowas???

5) Menschen die sich ihr Gesicht schminken und dann behaupten sie vertragen unsere Produkte nicht

- Danke für das sehr hochauflösende Bild aus dem hervorgeht, dass es sich dabei um Creme Rouge und keinen krustigen Ausschlag handelt

6) Bilder von Oberschenkel, Achseln und Hintern - schön im Vergleich damit wir auch sehen können wie toll unsere Produkte sind.

- Danke, Frau XY für das Bild Ihrer Brüste, habe ich an das Account Management weitergeleitet.

7) Menschen die sich wundern warum wir ihnen verbieten mit aussagen wie "ich kann ihre brüste größer und ihre füsse kleiner machen" verbieten wollen

- magic!

8) Eine Frau wollte einmal eine ältere Dame als Kundin registrieren und hatte keine Zeit 24 Stunden zu warten. Begründung "Die Frau ist 84, die kann ja jederzeit sterben!"

9) "Da ist eine Blume die dreht sich, dreh dreh dreh dich..."

- das ist das Zeichen, dass ihr Computer gerade arbeitet, lädt, bitte warten sie...

10) Da steht CHANEL, soll ich CHANEL drücken

- Nein. bitte drücken sie nicht Chanel. Es heisst Cancel und sie würden das Programm damit beenden.

Jaja... könnte ich ewig so weiterführen...


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

bei mir wars meisten so

Kunde: Mein Internet geht nicht 
Ich: Hängt ihr Telefon am Router ?
Kunde: Nein 
Ich: Bitte ziehen dann mal kurz den Stromstecker vom Router warten 30 Sekunden und stecken in wieder rein (Router prüft dann meist ob neue Firmware da ist oder firmware beschädigt)
Kunde: TUUUUUUUUT (Telefon steckte doch im Router)

Kunde: Mein Internet geht nicht

Ich: Einen Moment bitte ich prüfe ihre Leitung 4 Diagnose Tools laufen gerade - dauer ca 60 Sekunden bis alle fertig währenddessen mach ich eine Datenbankabfrage ob sein Port gesperrt ist wegen keine Rechnung bezahlt.
Inzwischen geben alle Tools positive Ergebnisse kein Leitungsschaden da blinkt die Datenbankabfrage und sagt Kunde gesperrt wegen schulden bei telekom.
Sehr geehrter Kunde also die Leitungen sind alle soweit ganz nur ich habe einen Entrag hier das sie ihre Rechnung nicht gezahlt haben.

Kunde: Ja, ich habe die Rechnung nicht gezahlt weil Digitürk schlechter Empfang war.

Ich: Sehr geehrte Kunde ich kann ihnen dann leider nicht weiterhelfen aber ich kann sie mit den Kundenservice verbinden mit dem sie eine Ratenzahlung vereinbaren

Kunde: Ich schlitz dich auf mit Dönermesser du scheiss Nazi - ihr könnt mir doch nicht einfach mein Internet sperren.

Ich: Sehr geehrte Kunde bitte beruhigen sie sich.

Kunde: flucht auf türkisch

Ich: Sehr geehrte Kunde da ich ihnen nicht weiterhelfen kann beende ich das Gespräch (darfst erst nach der dritte beleidigung selbstständig auflegen)


Kunde: Mein Internet geht nicht 
Ich: Wie sind die Lampen an ihren Speedport Router ?
Kunde: Ich benutze einen Fremdrouter
Ich: Sehr geehrte Kunde leider können wir ihnen nur Support für die Hardware von der Telekom bieten, bitte schliessen die sie Original Hardware an und melden sich wieder falls Problem weiter besteht

Kunde: Mein IPTV geht nicht
Ich: Was genau geht nicht
Kunde: Kein Bild
Ich: wie sind die geräte miteinander verbunden ?
Kunde: zählt auf telekom router,telekom receiver und dann erzählt er mir das er diesen internet durch strom w lan adapter nutzt.
Ich: Sehr geehrte Kunde nur support für original hardware

Kunde: Ich habe so ein rauschen in der Leitung hören sie das auch ?
Ich: Ich verstehe sie klar und deutlich im Hintergrund laufen die üblichen messungen
Kunde: schreit ins telefon aber sie müssen sie doch hören !
Ich: Sehr geehrter Kunde meine messungen ergeben bei ihnen Keine störung
Kunde: tutttttt

usw ^^


----------



## Leilaani (14. Juni 2012)

Heya zusammen,

es gibt schon herrliche Anfragen/Antworten  

Hab bis jetz noch nichts von meiner Bewerbung gehört, vorgestern klingelt das Telefon, hab
ich mit einer zuckersüßen Stimme: "Hallo" gesagt, wars mein Freund, ich ganz enttäuscht:" Ach duu bist das..."  

Schönen Tag wünsch ich euch noch und bb, Grüße:

Leilaani


----------



## Miss Mojo (14. Juni 2012)

Ich empfehle Dir, Dich mit Deinem ganzen Namen am Telefon zu melden  

Noch ne Storry:

x: Mein Gerät ist kaputt
ich: was genau funktioniert denn nicht?
x: nix!
ich: können sie das detaillierter beschreiben?
x: passiert einfach nix
ich: ok, dann gehen wir mal eine liste durch - was haben sie als erstes getan?
x: wollte ich anmachen. ging aber nix. wie soll ich so arbeiten, das geht so nicht!!
ich: haben sie das gerät an eine stromquelle angeschlossen?
x: ne.
ich: bitte stecken sie den stecker in eine steckdose. der computer wird sich sonst nicht starten lassen
x: boah, muss ich dann immer an ner steckdose hochek?
ich: das ist korrekt. vielen dank für ihren anruf. und noch viel erfolg.

jaaaa.. was für eine scheiss firma wir aber auch sind, dass wir leider verlangen, dass die kunden einen stromzugang besitzen...


----------

